
IPhone Accounts For 50 Percent Of U.S. Mobile Web Traffic; Android At 5 Percent - nickb
http://www.moconews.net/entry/419-report-iphone-accounts-for-50-percent-of-u.s.-mobile-web-traffic-androi/
======
eli
Actually, the iPhone does NOT generate 50% of US mobile traffic.

<http://wapreview.com/blog/?p=3383>

 _The 50% number refers to the Apple device's share of ad requests from
smartphones. Smartphones as a group make up 33% of total U.S. ad requests so
the iPhone's true share of US mobile web traffic is about 17%. Actually it's
somewhat less than that as Ad Mob's iPhone numbers include requests from
iPhone applications as well as browsing._

And that's not even considering the severe sample bias in only compiling data
from sites that use AdMob's mobile ad service.

This is why blog journalism gets a bad rap -- repeating a claim they read on
another site without actually reading the report they linked to.

------
shimi
The article says that Android holds 5% of the total of the smartphones market,
and iPhone accounts for 50% of the web traffic, but doesn't state its market
share.

The title require some adjustment.

